# The Awards Thread



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

here is the first one, each poster of the month logo will have a new style.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

June- TicN9neZ8
July- Xavier8
August- TLR
September- MillerTime
October- PacersguyUSA
November- TicN9neZ8
December- Pacers Fan

January- reisedogg 
February- R-Star
March- TicN9neZ8
April- MillerTime
May- PacersguyUSA
July- Eamer
September- Pacers Fan
October- RP McMurphy/Theo4002
November- StephenJackson
December- Turkish Delight

January- Pacers Fan
February- Bird Fan33



Sorry Pacers fan i can only have 5 pics per post so I'm branching them down to yours, lol.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm hoping the next one says

July Poster of the Month
Pacers Fan:yes: 

but i have a feeling it's gonna be R-Star


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I'm hoping the next one says
> 
> July Poster of the Month
> ...


I think it will be R-Star or Xavier8, but we'll see, things could change, if you want it just keep posting and trying to make this board big and eventually you will get it.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Great job Tic! :cheers:


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice job Tic, maybe one day I will be the poster of the month


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Nice job Tic, maybe one day I will be the poster of the month


maybe, the more you post the better chance you have.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I'm hoping the next one says
> 
> July Poster of the Month
> ...


Hey man, I wouldnt be suprised if you do get it. At the very least your a front runner. 

Nice job tic, you deserved it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man, I wouldnt be suprised if you do get it. At the very least your a front runner.


thanx for the compliment


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think my chances are dead after being away for the first 10 days and I'll be gone again for 4 days. But there's always August.....


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I think my chances are dead after being away for the first 10 days and I'll be gone again for 4 days. But there's always August.....


yeah unless you can bring alot of post to this board and insight in the short time your here during the month then your screwed, but your a good enough poster to where you will eventually get one.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Horray! 


:allhail:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Horray!
> 
> 
> :allhail:


lol Xavier now you won't be eligible again until November, but if you stick around you could get nominated for the next HOF run.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol Xavier now you won't be eligible again until November, but if you stick around you could get nominated for the next HOF run.


That would be cool. :grinning:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey Xavier, what happened to you. How come you're not posting anymore?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Hey Xavier, what happened to you. How come you're not posting anymore?


He can't get POM until November so he's not posting until then i guess.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Congradulations MillerTime.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I noticed Maravich hasen't posted in a while either.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

true, I think he said he is still around but he is waiting for the season or something like that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Xavier's lurking cause I saw him on tonight.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I wish he would come back and start posting, he was a huge attribute to this board.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I posted the first guess the score winner, I will continue to archive the results.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey guys I am back.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Hey guys I am back.


Welcome back! We missed you on the board.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm glad everybody is comming back now.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm glad everybody is comming back now.


Me to, now if only Maravich and PTstyle came back.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacersguy your poster of the month logo thing is up, congrats!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Congrats. Nice work Pacersguy


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Am I really only at five games? I thought I did all of them but 1?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Am I really only at five games? I thought I did all of them but 1?


I still have two I need to add in, so I'm just behind on the updates.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Sorry Pacers fan i can only have 5 pics per post so I'm branching them down to yours, lol.


ehhh that's okay, mine looks so good i'll forgive you


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> ehhh that's okay, mine looks so good i'll forgive you


lol, I surprising made it look good even though I'm limited to what filters I can use right now in photoshop since I don't have all the ones I used to.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Uh oh, hypermart deleted my account so none of these award pics are hosted anymore, anyone have a site I can use to host the award pics again or a good place to go?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Do you need a website to host the awards? I have a website if you want to put them up on. I am going to have a Pacers page anyways. 

still under construction but here it is, you can look at it and get the jist of it. 

reiseworld


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Do you need a website to host the awards? I have a website if you want to put them up on. I am going to have a Pacers page anyways.
> 
> still under construction but here it is, you can look at it and get the jist of it.
> ...


yeah, that's what I need, if I send you the pics can you send me back links so I can get them up in the awards thread again?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

No problem man. Just get at me when you need to do it.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm going to attach them all on this thread, just download them to your site and send me the urls


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

MillerTime's


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacersfan's


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

PacerguyUSA's


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

My first one


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Xavier's


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

My 2nd one


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

reisedogg's


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

R-Star's one for February, I finally made it!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

OK here I put them up on my site. 


Pacers awards 

I might put some work on the page to make it look nice next week, I just wanted to get them up for you today though.













^^^^^
|||||||||

Looks nice. :yes:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

crap, well I updated the links, but apparently remote linking is forbidden.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

sorry dude I have done it before.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

test


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

test 2


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Pacer of the month. 

Ok the school gives us free webspace. I used that instead and it seems to work.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

they're all showing up for me now, if it happens again though I'll change the links.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I finally fixed the awards thread, lol, now I gotta make my March one and MillerTime's April one.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

reise, can you upload these?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

MillerTime POM


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Miller Time.....congrats....


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Congrats Tic......


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Can you upload this reise? thanx, it's PacersguyUSA's poster of the month banner.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Congrats....


----------

